# Isomac Macinino Prof Inox Coffee Grinder



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, does anyone have or has anyone tried this grinder. I don't seem to be able to find any reviews about it on the net. Bit of an ugly looking thing but some cheap deals on at the moment.

Cheers,

Stu.


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

I have had an Isomac Granmacinino (the slightly higher spec) version for a few years now. I think the main differences to the Inox are some more metal components and cosmetic improvements.

In terms of reliability, I can't fault it. Never failed on me in 6 years and built like a tank. With regards to the Granmacinino, it looks beatiful in stainless steel. It grinds quickly and doesn't suffer from static problems. Capable of grinding very fine and can be switched from fine to course very quickly and consistently. The grind itself is nice and consistent in size and I have always been pleased with the results.

Now for the negatives so you have the whole picture...

1. The main one is the steps for setting the coarseness of the grind. It isn't stepless and you may find the steps too wide for your tastes. It hasn't been a problem for me but I know some people like to be able to infinitely tweak their grind.

2. It does retain some grinds in the chute

3. Mine needed a slight modification to grind really fine for turkish coffee. There is a small limiting screw which is easily removed (in 5 mins)

4. It's relatively noisy

So it's not the most refined grinder but it produces excellent results and should last for years. I bought mine for around £170 (I think...) and at that price it's a bargain. I've seen them around for around £300 more recently and at that price I'd consider something like the Mahlkonig instead if I was buying again. If it's under £200 then I would say it is a great grinder for the price*

*not affiliated with Isomac in any way. This is presuming the Inox is effectively the same as the granmacinino.


----------



## stoobydale (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The grinders seem to be on offer at a few places for around £130, so might be worth a punt based on your review.


----------



## WobblyGoblin (Oct 18, 2011)

For £130 it seems like a good deal - I don't know of any other grinders that give as good results for that price.


----------

